# Getting ready to welcome baby #2



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Getting ready to have our baby girl. The date has already been set. She will be here Dec 23rd. I am having a (repeat) c section. I can't believe December is already here. 19 days to go until we can meet our baby girl.. Her big brother can't wait to meet her either.! 

Her name is Brieanna Marie!

It is kind of bittersweet though, this is the last time I will be pregnant. I am getting my tubes tied after she arrives.


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

I had 4 children and had my tubes tied after my daughter was born. This was almost 6 years ago. I made the right choice, but it doesn't change the heartache I feel so often. When my daughter was a few weeks old, I started crying because it hit me that I would never have another baby. My H looked at me like I was crazy and reminded me I had a 15 day old sleeping down the hall. 

A few years ago, I had a tubal pregnancy. When I first realized I was pregnant, I was so incredibly overjoyed and rushed to the doctor. By some miraculous coincidences, the sealing of my right fallopian had undone and the two pieces had stitched themselves back together with scar tissue. This is where the fertilized egg got stuck. Had I waiting longer to go to the doctor, it may have killed me. My doctor wanted to go back in and redo my surgery. I refused because I thought that maybe it happened for a reason. That maybe I'm supposed to have another baby.

In my head, I KNOW I do NOT want another baby. But in my heart... well, it's a totally different story. Every month I cry when it becomes apparent I'm not pregnant. A few days later, I'm rejoicing because I'm not pregnant.

Bittersweet? Yeah, I understand bittersweet. I hope your journey is less confusing and conflicting than mine has been. 

Congratulations and good luck with both your soon to be here baby girl and her big brother!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I am hoping that I never have to deal with a tubal pregnancy, it scares me, not only because i could die, but life of the baby couldn't be saved if that were to ever happen. I would be heartbroken..

I know i don't want anymore either after this one. I wanted to get my tubes tied after my last one was born, but the Dr and the hospital he was delivered at wouldn't do it. I am happy they didn't, I would have regretted it.

My husband and I tried for 12 years to have our son, he was nothing short of a miracle after all those years and being disappointed each and every month. I didn't think I would get pregnant again. This baby is also nothing short of a miracle also =)


----------



## MyHappyPlace (Aug 11, 2013)

After 3 years of trying with no-go with my XH, I had decided to get my tubes tied. They made me wait 30 days between signing the paper and having the operation. 6 days before the surgery, I had to call and tell them to change that appointment to a prenatal. The nurses literally laughed at me. I was so very grateful. I left him when our son was 2 months old and decided to do the single mom thing with my 3 boys. Fast forward another 2 years and after a very rough day, my now H and I got incredibly too inebriated and oops, there's our daughter. Neither of us wanted to get pregnant but it happened and we are both so glad it did.


----------

